# Tree removal completed at Gladwin Field Trial Area



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Tree removal completed at Gladwin Field Trial Area*

Agency: Natural ResourcesMarch 27, 2015

A timber sale recently was completed in the Department of Natural Resources' House and Trout Lake state forest campgrounds. Planning for the harvest began in 2009 and evolved as oak wilt and hazardous trees became further identified in and around these campgrounds.

House and Trout Lake campgrounds are located within the Gladwin Field Trial Area in Gladwin County. This area was legislatively dedicated in 1947 for conducting field trials on sporting dogs and ruffed grouse. There is a high proportion of oak trees in the field trial area, which provide valuable habitat for this popular game bird.

In 2014, oak wilt was identified in the area. This disease becomes established in the spring season when a beetle transports a fungus from an infected source to a freshly wounded oak tree. Once established, the fungus spreads to other oak trees through root grafts underground. Campgrounds are hot spots for tree diseases like oak wilt because infected firewood is brought in from other places and damage to surrounding trees is common.

Trees that posed a safety hazard to campers also were identified last year in the area. The DNR has been routinely removing hazardous trees in these campgrounds for decades, but over the last few years an increasing number were identified.

"We developed a plan for a timber sale because it is an efficient way to cut trees and get a majority of the material moved off-site and utilized," said Jason Hartman, unit manager for the DNR Forest Resources Division in Gladwin. "Our goal was to remove hazardous trees and reduce the proportion of red oak within the campgrounds."

Hartman added that the timber sale was conducted during the winter season to reduce the potential for oak wilt to spread and to avoid the impacts on visitors to the campground and other users of the field trial area.

"A majority of the treetops were chipped by the company contracted to harvest the trees, but limbs and other pieces of firewood were left on-site," he said. "Several of the trees were hollow inside, which speaks to hazards that were present."

Fuelwood permits are being issued through the Gladwin Field Office for this location. Remaining limbs will be moved to the side so that vehicles can access the campsites. The campgrounds remain open and campers are encouraged to utilize the remaining firewood within the designated fire rings at each campsite.

A Recreation Passport grants vehicle access to any Michigan state park, boat launch, state forest campground or nonmotorized state trailhead parking. Residents can purchase the Passport for just $11 ($5 for motorcycles) at the time of Michigan license plate renewal through Secretary of State. Forgot to check "YES" during renewal? Residents and nonresidents can purchase a Recreation Passport window sticker during regular business hours at state parks. Learn more about how the Recreation Passport supports state parks and local outdoor recreation opportunities at www.michigan.gov/recreationpassport.

To learn about obtaining a fuelwood permit for the 2015 season, go to www.michigan.gov/fuelwood.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

